# BMP-Bild Pixel für Pixel bearbeiten



## SlaterB (28. Okt 2006)

Die einfachste Art der Bildbearbeitung scheint mir ein Bild im exakten Pixelformat,
z.B. bmp oder ich kann mein Ursprungsbild sicherlich auch extern in was ähnliches formatieren.

Aber wie liest man das in Java ein und kann sich schön Pixel für Pixel ausgeben lassen,
Pixel nach eigenen Gutdünken setzen und wieder speichern?

Bin bei google auf JIMI gestoßen, erste Versuche blieben aber erfolglos
(MemoryIntRasterImage r = (MemoryIntRasterImage) Jimi.getRasterImage(fileName);
enthält nur ein Array das aus Nullen besteht?)
Ein Tutorial dazu habe ich bisher nicht gesehen, alleine mit der API zu arbeiten scheint mir nicht so produktiv.

Inzwischen bin ich schon halb fertig, mit einem reinen byte-Array zu arbeiten..
byte[] b = new byte[200];
FileInputStream s = new FileInputStream(fileName);
p(s.read(b));
s.close();

Da sehe ich zumindest schon mal unterschiedliche Bytes für unterschiedliche Pixel, puh 
Länge und Breite glaube ich auch schon erkannt zu haben, die richtigen Farben werde ich spätestens durch Testen auch setzen können.
Damits schneller geht: Kennt jemand dafür eine Tabelle, wo die Bedeutung jedes Bytes erklärt ist?

Bzw. kann mich wer auf die richtige API/ Anleitung/ Beispiele verweisen, also auch gerne ohne ByteArray sondern mit höheren Objekten?


----------



## Roar (28. Okt 2006)

JIMI brauchst du dafür nicht
wenn du ein BufferedImage hast, kannst du dir mit getRaster() das raster holen, da kansnt du einzelne pixel verändern.


----------

